# Hello everybody and every cat!



## Josef (Dec 9, 2003)

My name is Josef and I am new here.
I really am a cat lover and I am looking forward to get to know you and your cats.
And I would like to thank the makers of the cat forum for their generousity to give us such a comfortable and nice place to communicate.
Furthermore I have to say that the people I met here already were very kind and friendly.
So, I wish everyone a nice day,
Josef


----------



## Spike (Dec 10, 2003)

*Nre'fa-o*

Hey welcome Josef!
Not my place to say that since I joined about ten minutes ago  
Hey wonderful idea: Thanks for the good message boards admin!

Say Joseph I gotta run but Ill return tomorrow; you got any cats or kittens? I have a beauty named Simba. King of the Street.


----------



## Josef (Dec 9, 2003)

*Hey Spike,*

sorry that you have to go, 
but we can speak tomorrow, cant we?

So, how is Simba like?

I have a cat called plato. I think he is very intelligent and gentle,
but not at home to often, he is visiting his friends all the time.

Best wishes, see you tomorrow
Josef


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## Spike (Dec 10, 2003)

*Nre'fa-o*

Hey again! 
Simba is a great big fluffy grey cat with the hint of lighter tabby markings. 
His mother was a tortoiseshell and his father presumably our old cat Zachary just before he was desexed. [He was rather young actually and I still can't see how he could have been the father. At all.] 
Simba's tail is an amazing 40cm approximately and his ruff is enormous, he is named because he looks like a lion! Even as a kitten.

Your Plato sounds like Simba a lot, he sounds very sweet! What is his colouring/breed, or is he a moggy like Simba? Cats are to me the most intelligent animals. There was a saying I rather liked from a book; _If man were to be crossed with a cat, the man would be improved but the cat would be deminished._ 

In fact I might use that as my signature. =^-^=


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Josef, Hi, again!  I'm always talking about my cats, so you're someone new to tell! I have two very loving, smart, cuddlers! They're Siamese, one Seal Point and one Blue Points. I also have a sable and white collie. I'm so glad you posted here where everyone can read your introduction! Welcome again.  Plato is a great name for an intelligent cat! I enjoyed studying his cave theory! LOL


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Josef, welcome to the forum!

I also am a catlover and I have 2..Twinkie and Sugar.. Both are my babies and are about 1 1/2 yrs. old almost...here is a link to them.. :lol: 

www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1535


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome Joseph and Plato


----------



## Josef (Dec 9, 2003)

*Oh thank you all*

hello cat lovers,
i really appreciate this warm welcome you all gave me.
it is very nice to meet such great and kind people 
with the same interests
have a good time
josef


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

(and welcome back to Lexxie ..we missed you!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome Josef and Plato! Where are you from? I look forward to seeing some pictures of your little philosopher! :wink:


----------

